# Foal due wednesday!



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Shes showing no signs of having baby soon, bagged up a bit but my other mare who is a month behind is more bagged up than she is!  think its going to be a suprise baby! will keep you updated, mares a sec b and the foal will be a riding pony, hopefully coloured!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Join me in the wait.My mare is 335 days tomorrow so due anytime now.
Trouble is with mares is the window for giving birth is so long and just to be difficult they never run by the book.
My other mare never bagged up at all until the foal was born.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

toddy said:


> Join me in the wait.My mare is 335 days tomorrow so due anytime now.
> Trouble is with mares is the window for giving birth is so long and just to be difficult they never run by the book.
> My other mare never bagged up at all until the foal was born.


Well I havent got a foal yet, shes bagged up a bit more today but thats it. No wax or anything yet!

Oh blimey.. its awful when they do that! One of mine did it and she ended up giving birth in the field! I just had no idea she would do it, no wax, no bagging up.. nothing!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

How many days is your mare?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Day 343.... shes bagged up alot more today - although she is a swine to allow you to touch her tummy or even look! Just waiting for the wax to appear now - then she will be going into the foaling shed and I will be camping out with the night vision camera on in the caravan.. happy days :lol:

any sign of your girl yet?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

She is bagging up a bit more and had a tiny bit of wax yesterday.
I hate the waiting game though don't you.
Just want it here and standing so I know it is safe.
What breed is your mare and what is the sire?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck both of you, and make sure you have a camera handy, i want to see lots of pics when they arrive.xxxx:thumbup:..:thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

toddy said:


> She is bagging up a bit more and had a tiny bit of wax yesterday.
> I hate the waiting game though don't you.
> Just want it here and standing so I know it is safe.
> What breed is your mare and what is the sire?


Yes its an awful waiting game!! Gale has some wax on there today - brought her into the foaling shed, just in-case.. she has a habit of dropping them without warning! 

Shes a Welsh Sec B and the stallion is a coloured (red & white) riding pony. I have bred riding ponies for years and i have never owned a coloured, so aimed for something different this time! :thumbup:

What about you?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep checking here for my mum who's into horses and is waiting to see a picture of the new foal but still no news. Is she showing any signs of going into labour.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine is a dutch warmblood mare and the sire is Millenium the grand prix dressage stallion.
Still all calm here foal kicking like a mad thing today.Slight change in bag but other than that nothing.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck to you both,maybe a baby looking at you in the morning,thats when ours would foal overnight.

Love to see the babies when they arrive

There was a wild Dartmoor mare had a british spotted pony born to a bay mare and a spotty dad last week here in Devon you may have seen it in he national news papers.
He was so cute and beautiful they have moved him to a secret location in case he gets any unwanted visitors i would guess.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I keep checking here for my mum who's into horses and is waiting to see a picture of the new foal but still no news. Is she showing any signs of going into labour.


Aw bless  Shes showing slight more signs today.. its a long waiting game!



toddy said:


> Mine is a dutch warmblood mare and the sire is Millenium the grand prix dressage stallion.
> Still all calm here foal kicking like a mad thing today.Slight change in bag but other than that nothing.


Ohh very nice.. :001_wub:

Yes slight change in her bags also, no wax yet! shes nearly a week over-due


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the longest gestation recorded for a mare is 445 days 
Imagine having to wait that long.
I have a camera on my mare linked to the tv in my room so no surprises for me.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Blimey 

Yes same here cctv here too! Shes bagged up more today  no wax still..


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Still no foal or wax but shes been moving her self about alot, emptying her self and also fidgiting with her tummy ie. moving the foal into the birth position! will keep you all updated


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Still nothing here either but definite change in tummy shape and bagging up more.
Wouldn't it be funny if they both dropped on the same day lol


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

toddy said:


> Still nothing here either but definite change in tummy shape and bagging up more.
> Wouldn't it be funny if they both dropped on the same day lol


:lol: yeah that would be great haha


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

really waxed up today, so much so that its dripping  shes eating still, her ladygarden is showing signs of 'preperation' so sleeping in the caravan right outside the stable door tonight with the cctv on!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RachyBobs said:


> really waxed up today, so much so that its dripping  shes eating still, her ladygarden is showing signs of 'preperation' so sleeping in the caravan right outside the stable door tonight with the cctv on!


wow how exciting, fingers crossed,xxxxxx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Foal was born 4.34am gorgeous red and white filly!!! Im so pleased, her markings are perfect. Mum is proud and shes already bucking and trotting 3 hours after birth! Here she is.. say hello to Honeysuckle :001_wub:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous and we love the name. :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

omg she is gorgeouse and love her colouring


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations she is stunning and yes what brilliant markings.
Don't forget to post more pictures of her.
Meanwhile I am still patiently waiting


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

leoti said:


> omg she is gorgeouse and love her colouring


thankyou.. 



toddy said:


> Congratulations she is stunning and yes what brilliant markings.
> Don't forget to post more pictures of her.
> Meanwhile I am still patiently waiting


im so chuffed she is the markings she is, my worst nightmarre would of been a white head and wall eyes! oooo not long now though


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

She's absolutely stunning! I love her markings. :001_wub:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

More piccies...




























:001_wub: :001_wub: shes perfect 

I've another due to the same stallion on the 5th of June.. mare is gray, not sure if a coloured will be born theres a 50/50 chance as Tobiano is a dominant gene and so is gray  She did throw a beautiful strawberry roan filly 2 years ago!


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

sooo sweet! and loving the name too!  ooh i love foals :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god, how beautiful, just gorgeous, lovely markings and lovely name. well done.:thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

What a Beautiful foal....looks like mum and baby are doing well:thumbup:

Love the name choice as it was my mares name I lost a while back.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

She is soooo pretty!! She is definately going to be a nice little show prospect with markings like that :thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

omg....she is so beautiful, you must be so proud


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

they are both gorgious,love the name


----------

